# Teenage rebellion or?



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Same happened with Yuki and me. It's terrible teens, Yuki actually destroyed one of my beds. The ball rolled under the bed and voila he got this idea "why crawl under when I can dig". I have lost few pillows, not to forget a whole pack of 6 paper towel rolls, which was in kitchen cabinet and kitchen door was closed, he opened the door and cabinet, took the pack, ripped it all into tiny shreds and I found him sitting in the "cloud" of ripped paper in the middle of kitchen, tongue loling and grinning, sort of. 
I sort of miss those days now that he's grown-up.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree, probably teenage behavior. We haven't been able to have toilet paper on the roller in the house since Hope was around 4 months old. I just thought the other day, MAYBE I could put a roll back on and see if she will leave it be. She is 10 months. Nope. She doesn't destroy stuffed things, but my other goldens did at that age. She's the first who can keep a stuffed toy. You may just have to put the dog beds up for a while.


----------



## Medda (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, it happened again this morning....but this time it was the bed comforter. A little background - Chris leaves for work at 5:00 am. He puts Oliver back into the bedroom and I get up around 5:30. I woke up this morning to a loud "thump". I got up and Oliver had one of Chris's work books just chewing away. I managed to save the boot but the laces were in about 4 pieces. 

After coffee, I was in the shower getting ready for work. All of the dogs usually follow me into the bedroom and then just lay down until I'm done, waiting for their breakfast time. I got out of the shower and Oliver was on the bed. At first I thought he was just chilling out until I noticed he had pulled up one corner of the comforter onto the bed with him. I just thought he had been moving around on the bed and the comforter was just disarrayed.....NOT. He had been ripping and pulling the stuffing out of the corner of the comforter almost the entire time I was in the shower.

I don't know what to do at this point. He 'earned' his freedom from sleeping in his crate at Christmas but now I feel like he probably needs to go back to nights in the crate. In the mornings I will probably have to have him in the bathroom with me with the door to the bedroom closed when I can't directly keep my eye on him.

I just don't understand what makes things like the comforter and dog beds so much more appealing than his numerous chew toys, etc. He has antlers, water buffalo horns, nylabones, tuffy toys, crackle sticks, etc. :doh:

Just need to vent a little. I love my guy to pieces and he's absolutely adorable and sweet 95% of the time....but then he has these 'moments'!

Yes, I have photo evidence!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

I would crate for 5-10 min right after the offense myself and I personally would go back to crating when you are out of sight too. There is a Husky owner with a website, (that is my husband's dog of choice), and she is still crating one of her 3 huskies and the dog is over a year i think. If he acts like a juvenile, then treat him like one. He will figure out freedom is a privilege not a right.


----------



## amanda.amore (Feb 12, 2016)

Sounds like pretty standard teenager behavior to me. I had similar problems at the same age with my boy. I went back to crating or x-pen when I couldn't watch him and lots of rewarding for calm behavior. I only gave him his beds when he was nice and tired, and rewarded him for calmly laying on them. If he showed any sign of boredom or wanting to put his mouth on them, they were removed.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't overthink it.... if he can't behave out of the crate, he needs to go back in the crate when unsupervised. I've got a 4 year old who doesn't have house privileges when I'm gone and still occasionally goes through phases where she can't be loose in the house at night. 

Most of them outgrow foolish puppy behavior with time however. Crate for now, re-evaluate in a few months.


----------

